# Need advise on a used aluminum Soloist



## BimBim (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm new to road bikes and am hoping you could help me out here. I found this bike local and am very interested in it. It seems like it's my only chance to be able to afford a Cervelo.  The seller is offering it for $1000 which I _think_ is a reasonable price. Anyways, here's the ad:

*54 CM CERVELO SOLIST, 2009 MODEL ANADODIZED FINISH

FULL ULTERGA COMPONENTS, COMPACT CRANK, COMPLETLY STOCK
PERFECT FOR TRIATHLONS, TRI BARS INCL (ATTACH TO EXISTING DROP BARS) SEAT POST BOTTLE HOLDER

EXCELLENT CONDITION, CAREFULLY MAINTAINED CLEANED REGULARLY, NEVER CRASHED*

A pic (sorry, it's bluryy. I'm yet to ask hi-res pics of the bike):









So my questions:
1. Didn't Cervelo changed the name and called the line S1 in 2009, with the 2009 model sporting a Red/White paint? I'm not sure if the above bike is really a 09 Soloist.. If it's not, what specific model is it?
2. Were there changes made to the frame through its evolution? Meaning is a 2006 frame different than that of a 2008?
3. Does anybody have detailed specs of the Ultegra-spec model? Maybe a link?
4. Assuming the bike is in good condition, is the $1000 asking price reasonable, in your opinion?
5. For warranty purposes, would the original proof of purchase matter for the 2nd owner? What I understood from some info I've read that only the original purchaser is entitled to the lifetime warranty, is this correct?

Thanks in advance for any input.
Marvin


----------



## thesober (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a 2009 S1, that is a 2008 anodized grey, I wished they kept it for 2009! - they made another painted version in 2008 (grey/red) as well (ugly) 

I don't think the frame has change since the beginning,maybe only minor tweaks if that.

From the looks of the pic, it looks like it's stock - what brakes are those? I believe cervelo used cheapie mach2 brakes on the soloist - if that pic is ultegra brakes, that's an upgrade for sure. 

Also looking at the seatpost, is that a dual pivot seatpost (forward/back positioning)? I can't tell. They change this to a single pivot seatpost in 2010. Carbon or aluminum? I can't recall if the 2008 was carbon, my 2009 was carbon. 

Pricing wise, difficult to assess, I'm from Canada, I would buy it for $1k if I was looking for an aluminum soloist if it's in as great condition as the seller says it is.

Hope this helps...


----------



## BimBim (Apr 22, 2011)

It helps, thanks a lot! Yeah, thought it's the 08. The brakes are Ultegra, he probably upgraded it, he has a set of Cervelo brakes listed in another ad so those might be the stock ones. I was told the seatpost is carbon, waiting for confirmation if it's dual pivot but not really a great deal for me as I don't see myself going for a tri.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Honestly I'd say it looks like a good deal. I'm selling my Soloist for a good deal more $$$, same year (with the anodized finish) and same size. But mine has a virtually unused Ultegra 6700 group & wheels/tires (25 miles of use on group & wheels.)

If that bike is within your price-range, it'll be hard to out-do looking at how it's spec'd.


----------

